# remember me



## ashley (Jul 23, 2005)

My name keith ashley, i left sea school gravesend 1977, my first ship the ethel everard as deck boy 1977, the joined shell tanker ms fusus as jos in 1978, then the supertanker lanistes for the second half of 1978, followed by the bulk carrier tectus in 1979 as sos, then the maersk buchan as edh then in 1980 the cargo ship roebuck, then the cargo ship star bulford (remember bangkok) 80-81 then the fred olson passenger cargo blenhiem were i was one the crew who went on strike in Gib and then agreed to take the ship to plymouth, were we were all sold off down the river, (thanks to the union) from here on it was difficult to get a ship because of our action, done 6 months coasting with crescent shipping finishing my career 1983, would love to here from some old ship mates. Were would we be without 4 bells???


----------



## Doug Rogers (Aug 14, 2004)

Welcome aboard, enjoy the site and its members. Any questions just ask.


----------

